# Correcting the reflection of the sun using Photoshop



## martd (Jul 24, 2011)

Could anyone suggest how can I reduce the white spot in the sea using Photoshop? I would like to make it more like in the lowest part of the reflection. Thanks in adv


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2011)

Clone tool.


----------



## martd (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------

